# DC U-Turn?



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just added a Delta 6" jointer to my shop. I got it all tuned and working really well trouble is my shop is quite limited on space (~400 sq ft) and the best place and position for it means its dust port is pointing away from my dust collector. Will a U turn in my dust line work?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, but make the turn as wide and gentle as possible. It would also help to use smooth pipe elbows instead of flex hose.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Mine faces the wrong direction also. My dc "trunk" is running across the ceiling on that side of my shop. I just went past the jointer, then came down the wall and then a 90 into the jointer....


----------

